

Coupon Grandmaster Scores $1658.53 of Stuff for $19.99 - ssclafani
http://consumerist.com/2010/12/coupon-grandmaster-scores-165853-of-stuff-for-1999-donates-all-to-charity.html

======
bennyk
I must be the only guy that gets almost no discount, harump

